# The South Bend I traded .....he never came to get it.



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 26, 2014)

I traded this lathe for an engine analyzer.  I have the tool but he never came to get the lathe.  I suppose I should put it back into service.  This is the lathe I was having flat belt trouble with.  Now that I've joined this forum, I've found a few sources for belts.

What I really wanted to put on here was a continues serpentine belt.  I was having trouble getting the spindle out of the headstock.  I think it comes out.  Anyone know?

It's actually in fairly good shape.  Could use a good cleaning.  No quick change.




The tail stock wheel is broken.



I might set this one up in the basement of the house.

I have another one very similar to this one that was my dads.  We'll see what happens.  CNC ??  2 ball screws and two stepper motors.???


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 26, 2014)

I can see it now - about the time you get it set up in the basement and get it all fixed up the other guy will show up for it.

I'm not trying to discourage you, I'm merely saying how it would likely go if it were mine.


----------



## blacksmithden (Jan 27, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> I can see it now - about the time you get it set up in the basement and get it all fixed up the other guy will show up for it.
> 
> I'm not trying to discourage you, I'm merely saying how it would likely go if it were mine.



My thoughts exactly. That thing would be a paperweight for 2 years before I'd consider it fair game and start fixing it up.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 27, 2014)

blacksmithden said:


> My thoughts exactly. *That thing would be a paperweight for 2 years before I'd consider it fair game* and start fixing it up.



It's been about 3 years+.....

Early on, I would ask him if he was going to stop by.


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 27, 2014)

Its been 3yrs  ah?   Sounds like he wanted to get rid of the thing and rethought or the wife stepped in.  I'd just continue on,
and if what terryworm said comes along, tell him go pound tar, or bill him for babysittin


----------



## fretsman (Jan 27, 2014)

Personally, if it's been that long, and you want to clear your mind, just contact them one more time and tell them your intentions. If they answer, then either way, you'll know where you stand. If they don't answer, again, you know where you stand....


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like here's a video on how to the spindle out.  

[video=youtube;U1agcVkQ63U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1agcVkQ63U[/video]


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 3, 2014)

I used a  1 1/2 inch wide serpentine belt and glued it togather been holding for 3 years now.

Paul


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 4, 2014)

Dan,

Seriously, if you have an attorney, or know one well enough to ask, I would recommend asking him what your rights are under the circumstances.  Laws vary from state to state so even if I was sure that I knew the rules for TX, they might not exactly apply to MN.  Probably it will be something like you have to send him a notice containing certain information by registered mail, or something like that.

Yes, the spindle comes out.  I couldn't tell you the details of how to safely remove it, but I've seen photos here of headstocks with the spindle removed. 

Robert D.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 4, 2014)

My experience in that type of thing is I traded my 40 foot tour bus for money and basically a bunch of junk, I left 2 of the bigger but better items there because of lack of room, plus the guy owed me a complete 4 axis cnc setup. about a year later I called to get my stuff and he said the deal expired. I never fought him & I lost a nice Johnson heat treat furnace, probably the best item involved in the trade.


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 4, 2014)

I was curious about my state and then I just changed the search term to Minnesota 

" In Minnesota, property is generally presumed abandoned if it has remained unclaimed by the owner for more than three years after it became payable or distributable."

I'm not a lawyer here or there but if you really want to find out definitively:

Minnesota Department of Commerce 
Unclaimed Property Division 
85 7th Place East, Suite 500 
St. Paul, MN 55101-3165
Phone: (651) 296-2568, 1-800-925-5668 (MN only) 
Fax: (651) 282-2568 
E-mail: unclaimed.property@state.mn.us 
Website: http://www.state.mn.us/portal/mn/jsp/content.do?id=-536881373&agency=Commerce


----------



## Duey C (Feb 6, 2014)

Dan, mind if I ask? What is that sweetheart's serial? She's old....


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Feb 6, 2014)

Duey C said:


> Dan, mind if I ask? What is that sweetheart's serial? She's old....




I'll check.

Thank you to the others that replied.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Feb 7, 2014)

96610


----------



## Duey C (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks Dan. Wow. I'm currently drooling over and waiting on a '29 nine incher and it already has the gear guards on it. I'm sooo out of the loop. A '39 or a '40. Still pretty sweet and old!Thank you.


----------



## Splat (Feb 11, 2014)

Instead of going thru all that trouble with a continuous belt you can do what WoodtickGreg did (and I did too since his looked so good  ) and use steel wire to fasten the belt together, like this.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Feb 11, 2014)

Splat said:


> Instead of going thru all that trouble with a continuous belt you can do what WoodtickGreg did (and I did too since his looked so good  ) and use steel wire to fasten the belt together, like this.



I'll defiantly consider that.  Thank you!


----------

